# Certificate equalization ministry of education



## laurenconrad (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello, im moving to duba for university I have attested my highschool diploma and now the university in dubai is asking me to get my certificate equalized, what is the process? I filed my application on tuesday and for some reason Im worried I will get my papers rejected. They said It would take 2-3 weeks.But im in such a hurry and rush. Do they go easy on highschool transcript? what is the process why do they take so long? do they contact my school in canada? please help


----------

